# Playstation 3 Controller am PC benutzen



## xMarci21x (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier Richtig bin. Ich wollt mal Fragen ob es irgendwie geht ein Playstation 3 Controller am PC zu benutzen. Wenn ja wie geht das ? Wollte es mal für so paar Games testen.


----------



## koe80 (27. Mai 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=ps3+controller+an+pc

 Hättest du es gleich bei Google eingegeben hättest du deine Antwort bereits.


----------



## Mindflay (27. Mai 2014)

du brauchst das Programm DS3 Tool funzt wunderbar


----------



## cultraider (27. Mai 2014)

Ist aber auch echt nervig mit der Belegung. Da die meisten Spiele den xbox controller unterstützen.
und wenn man das ganze kabellos haben will, benötigt man noch nen dongle und n zusätzliches tool um den code BT code vom controller zu ändern, damit er sich mitm rechner verbindet.

ich habs auch hinter mir und nach zu vielen frickelein mit unterschiedlichen spielen hab ich mir den xb360 controller gekauft und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## AnthraX (27. Mai 2014)

Habe es meinem Bruder eingerichtet. mein TIPP (und schlussendlich auch sein Fazit): Kauf dir direkt das XB360 Pad for Windows, oder warte die E3 noch ab, vllt soll da ja das ONE Pad for Windows vorgestellt werden. 

 1. bessere Ergonomie (ist ja eigtl subjektiv - aber der Erfolg in der breiten Masse spricht da eigentlich für sich ^^)
 2. perfekte Unterstützung in Spielen (sogar andere GUI Einblendungen bei geporteten Spielen)
 3. Top Unterstützung von zB den stufenlosen Triggern

 Fazit:

 Das Geld ist es wert. Damit hast du Ruhe, eine einfache kabellose Verbindung und sparst dir noch ein paar graue Haare


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Mai 2014)

Ich würde dir auch raten einen Xbox-Controller anzuschließen, viel weniger Probleme und eigentlich alle Spiele sind auf ihn konfiguriert.


----------



## Zwitschack (27. Mai 2014)

oder, wenn du auf bestimmte sachen verzichten kannst und was von Sony möchtest, den PS4-Controller nutzen, bei dem geht es einfacher (zumindest soviel ich weiß). nutze übrigens auch einen xbox360-Controller mit Kabel.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. Mai 2014)

lad dir das tool motioninjoy runter
ist ne Emu für diverse Controller die dem System vorgaukelt da wär ein 360 Controller angeschlossen.
funktioniert super (sogar rumble Funktion klappt)


----------



## xMarci21x (28. Mai 2014)

Hab mir jetzt Motioninjoy runter geladen und Funktioniert alles Prima. Aber das ist echt Kacke das alles auf 360 Controller eingestellt ist. Ich glaub da muss ich mir echt ein 360 COntroller kaufen. Das ist Super Nervig.


----------

